# plastic venting of gas appliances ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Another member of this forum brought this to my attention earlier. http://www.plumbingengineer.com/may_11/code.php it basically says there are no actual standards. The appliance manufacturers recommends PVC even though PVC has never been tested or approved by the pipe manufacturer. The PVC manufactures never recommend being used as a gas appliance vent. Thoughts ?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

636


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Boilers and commercial water heaters go through a third party standards test to be approved for PVC/CPVC vent.
Boilers are design certified to ANSI Z21.13/CSA 4.9 and commercial water heaters are design certified to ANSI Z21.10.3/CSA 4.3.

The pipe itself has an ASTM standard for venting, this however does not certify it for venting, this ASTM standard is printed on each pipe and can be used to see if the pipe being used is ANSI certified for the appliance.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

IPEX even offers training on using S636. So I would say yes they do recommend their products. It's was the appliance suppliers I didn't trust when the gas safety authority had directives out banning ABS, but that five years ago. CSA and ULC are the third parties that did the testing approvals if I recall.
http://www.ipexinc.com/Content/Prod...ketId=15&MarketSegmentId=3&LanguageCode=en-CA


----------

